# Apple Airport Extreme Versus Rogers Wireless router Question



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey All,

So I'm moving this weekend and have a question.

In my old house I have used an approx. 5 year old apple wireless time capsule with a Rogers non-wireless router (Small black box). Having visited friend's houses with updates Rogers equipment I'm assuming the Rogers technician will be giving me an updated Rogers wireless router. My questions.

1) Is the new Rogers wireless router better than a five year old apple time capsule?
2) Is the new apple extreme wireless router better than the Rogers router they give you?

and I guess finally, 

Is the Apple extreme wireless router better — for 200 — than the multitude of wireless routers on the market at your local future shop. Usually I'm okay about paying a premium for Apple products (ie. laptop) but is there really a difference when it comes to routers?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

1) maybe, I have never used the router part from Rogers I have always bridged it and used my own router, if it is not broken and you are happy, then why change it?
2) Yes, you will want to bridge the router/modem Rogers gives you. Meaning you want to turn off the router part and just use the modem. Turning off just the wireless is not the same. You can find online how to bridge the router/modem online.

finally, I think so, super easy to setup and the range has been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I still believe the apple router would be better.. Cisco boxes that rogers uses are like an example I use all the time.. 
it went to the lowest bidder... we send up the brightest and smartest humans we have on the cheapest hydrogen bombs we can build.. LOL

so that said.. rogers gets these in bulk not to mention - you may not get a new one but a reconditioned one.. so I would put it in bridged mood and use the apple router for everything else


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

What mac doctor said. +1


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

After a little research I discovered I have an AirPort Time Capsule (2008 model)

Is an older Airport Time Capsule still better than a new Rogers wifi router (Cisco).

Also, while I'm peppering those smarter than me with questions, Is it worth upgrading to a new Apple Airport Extreme (Don't really need TIme Capsule capabilities). Has wifi technology advanced to the point where it will make things faster for me using wifi (many devices, iMac, macbook air, iPhone, iPad)

THANKS,
Daniel


----------



## MrD (Dec 26, 2009)

emalen said:


> Has wifi technology advanced to the point where it will make things faster for me using wifi (many devices, iMac, macbook air, iPhone, iPad)


That would depend. The new AirPort Extreme uses the new 802.11ac spec which is the next generation which will be replacing "n". Currently only some of the new Mac's use "ac" but I would expect the iPads and iPhones to do so soon (probably on the next product refresh)

802.11ac doesn't have a much faster top speed then 'n', but the low end and average speeds are much higher with 'ac'.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks MrD,

I think I'll use my old airport time capsule until ipads/iphones are released that would make the most out of a new airport express!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Why talk about 802.11ac in this context? Neither the Time Capsule nor the Rogers router will be 802.11ac, and unless one has a 2013-era MBP or MBA, and transfers a lot of files between computers wirelessly, there's little benefit to everyday users going from N to AC, IMHO. 

emalen, your Time Capsule will probably be better than the rogers router, and will also work to backup your mac in case something ever goes wrong, so it's a good choice to use that! I have a Rogers modem with wireless too, but I've bridged it to my similar-era Airport Extreme. Works great.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

I connect my first generation Apple Airport Extreme in bridge mode to a Rogers Rocket Hub via Ethernet and turn the hub's WiFi off. It works really well. When I need WiFi, I just turn on the Airport - otherwise it is left off. As far as I can tell, getting a new $200 Airport Extreme would be overkill since the present Airport handles as much data as the Rocket Hub can supply at it's usual snail's pace. If I could get LTE, maybe it would be worth the switch to the newer Airport but since Rogers has concentrated on monopolizing Sports broadcasting and spending $billions on it, LTE won't be happening anytime soon.


----------

